# Repair or fill cracks in Swift Kontiki roof



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

I was spring cleaning the 5years old Kontiki roof and once clean I noticed 3 or 4 cracks about 2" long, not crazing, but definite cracks.. probably thumbnail thickness width. 
From other posts Sikaflex seems appropriate, but which one?, I've seen 512 and 221 mentioned. 
Or should I repair with marine filler as mentioned in one post 
I have searched and studied similar posts to my question but I would still appreciate some guidance from you more experienced motorhomers.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

If the roof is GRP, I would repair them with Gel Coat, afterwards you can rub it down with 1600 grade wet and dry and the repair should be pracically invisible.

If the cracks are deep, why not squeez a sikaflex into them first to make sure that they are watertight, just stop a little form the top to leave space for the gelcoat

Regards
Finyar


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there agree with finyars first suggestion,

second idea the gel coat wont adhere to sikkaflex

personally if not that deep clean area around cracks and fill with sikkaflex, that will be the end of the problem, peugeot and renault been have good as glueing cars together for years, 
glued dome on roof with sikkaflex only, when it packed up took ages to get it off 

mark


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

*Roof cracks*

Thankyou all for your advice. I'm worried now! 
... First step I will be buying a damp meter, from Amazon (seen one at £15.00 that has excellent reviews), assess water /damp damage. Then I will seek professional advice as I suspect sikaflex is only temporary. 
Once again, many thanks to all who took time to help me.


----------

